# Lifesaving bath tip



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just a reminder or a heads-up about bath water: when putting out a bath dish for your birds, make sure if it is more than an inch deep to put in some sort of "step-up" for them to get out. I learned this the hard way many years ago when one of my fantails drown in two inches of water because she was a heavier bird, had a lot of feathers, and got laden down with water and too tired to get out. I would hate that to happen to anyone else! Happy bathing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh my! What a horrible thing to have happened, for both of you. I'm sorry. Who would ever have thought about that? Thanks so much for posting this, as I really don't think many would even have thought about that happening. I will now however.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

These days I use a plastic tray 60 cm x 30 cm x 5 cm. Fill it with 2 mugs of water, all my pigeons are happy and there is no issue of getting in and out of the bath tray


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Maryjane! We always put a little brick staircase in, but that is because the collared doves use the bath as well...it would never occur to me that larger pigeons might have a problem.

Cynthia


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Maryjane!
I don't want to learn anything the "hard way" anymore!! I'll take your advise - it's much easier


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a good idea and I will take heed on that---I have one pigeon (Speckles) who is so fat and has been on a diet for years even had him to the vet to check for worms and stuff and he eats and eats to no avail has two wives and he is like (Henry the 8th) and he definitely needs a brick foot stool when he gets wet but he still flys nicely..He used to be all speckles but now his color is blending into just a dark color and my vet told me he needed more magnesium or something..(I think thats it-magnesuim but I am not sure maybe Zinc --don't know---need to ask again....c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great tip Maryjane!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Mary Jane. I know now!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well now that I have some fantails I appreciate the heads up!!! I do fill my cat litter pans full, my little figurita pigeons I have seen soaking in there float like little ducks...


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Maryjane!

I usually put a brick or stone in the bath toward the edge, and one just outside the tub, on the same side. Helps them to get in and out easier. It was after you shared your sad story that I started to do that. And I'm glad I did, because I have one older bird with a limp who has a real hard time getting in and out otherwise.


----------

